# How to improve your golf swing pivot for better distance and accuracy



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

This Top 100 Teacher’s at-home drill will improve your golf swing pivot

WE all want more distance and better accuracy. Lots of golfers think you can only get that by beating balls at a driving range, but that’s not the case. The key is a good pivot — something you can improve your technique from home. That’s good news, because we’ve all spent a lot more time working from home over the past year.






This Top 100 Teacher's at-home drill will improve your golf swing pivot







golf.com


----------

